# May 11, 2022 Dynamite Discussion Thread: Jeff/Darby, Cole/Harwood, Toni/Hayter, Punk/Silver, Starks/JB, Danhausen, JAS, MJF/Wardlow Contract Signing



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522043002071306240


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Probably will get two women's tournament matches on the card. 

Great card.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby/Jeff sounds really exciting to me.

It's the match I've wanted to see ever since Jeff became All Elite.

Hoping to see a feud between them in the future.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, I guess Starks wins the singles match and Jurassic Express win the tag match


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Much better card next week than last night.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Much better card next week than last night.


Agreed, they usually have better cards when they go to New York.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adapting said:


> Agreed, they usually have better cards when they go to New York.


Sucks to say, but they kind of phoned it in for my home town of Baltimore last night.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522043002071306240


now THIS.... THIS is a DYNAMITE

LFGGGG


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Seems to be a growing sentiment that AEW’s programming since the onset of this fucking plague has been somewhat less that stellar, and with that I cannot disagree. So here’s my decidedly uninformed epiphany for the day. As much as WWE has been criticized for over-scripting everything - and rightly so, AEW has pretty much under-scripted everything. I’m thinking they’re putting too much creative freedom (which is NOT the same as creative control) in the hands of the workers, which has resulted in a mostly directionless product. I’m not suggesting AEW starts hiring writers, but I’m suggesting Khan gets some help in putting shows together, polishing up the finer details, and giving these guys a little more direction to make the overall production a little more cohesive. Supposedly that’s been QT Marshall’s job, and if it is, he either sucks at it or he needs more help.

That being said, with all the big names they’ve already got backstage, for whatever reason, they’re not getting their money’s worth out of them. Or, as somebody noted earlier in this thread, they’re giving advice and the guys just aren’t listening. I’m watching segment after segment being executed so miserably that in many cases I just can’t figure out what they’re supposed to be getting across, and/or they’re so cringe that I’m ready to gouge my own eyes out half way through them. 

I wish I knew exactly where the problem is, and it could well be there are many problems, but it sure looks to me like most of this roster thinks they’re much bigger stars than they are just because they’re on national tv. I have a hard time accepting that nobody back there with all that knowledge and experience can see how shit these shows are becoming. At least half of last night’s show was channel-changing bad, but I was too lazy to pick up the remote to find something else, so I ended up subjecting myself to all of it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking like Cole might win the whole damn tourney. Very nice.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Looking like Cole might win the whole damn tourney. Very nice.


Unless "Joker" wins it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

This seems like a much better card than this week's. Darby vs Jeff Hardy has the potential to be a great match.

Cole vs Harwood will be so good. Bret Hart guy vs Shawn Michaels guy. 

Starks vs JB. Love both guys should be a good one. 

Punk/Hangman continuation and probably a faceoff. 

MJF/Wardlow segment will be fire.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Good card.

Whilst I like Punk having a match on television, I can't help but feel this is just following the same route that previous feuds have had of Page's opponent going up against Dark Order competitors and that's predictable. Punk will win. I imagine Page will likely be added to commentary or something along those lines and that'll be it until next week.

I hope Dax goes through but I think we might be heading for a Cole vs. O'Reilly final tbh which O'Reilly will end up winning. I don't like it. Please prove me wrong here AEW. Starks/Jungle Boy and Darby/Hardy though should both be brilliant for television.

Most looking forward to Wardlow/MJF though - hottest thing on the roster and I am interested to see where they go from here. I got a feeling it might follow a route of Wardlow not being able to touch MJF or Spears until Double or Nothing. Which of course will ultimately lead to MJF and Spears beating down Wardlow to a bloody pulp in the following weeks. Should be fun regardless.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522702180012204033


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby Allin vs Jeff Hardy is a good one to look forward to!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Solid card. Worth the watch


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Now this is a card I can get behind and enjoy. The only downer is the JAS victory speech segment that was announced


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Disappointing for me having hayter and storm meeting this early. This would be my final.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking like Jungle Boy and Ricky Starks are main eventing. The JAS segment is the only thing I have no real interest in.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

How many town hall/meetings/scrums/victory speeches has Jericho had in AEW now? 

I assume it leads to Kingston/Santana/Ortiz doing something - maybe finally bringing back up to set up a 5 vs. 5 in Blood & Guts at some point?

The card looks great on paper, much better than the latest one. I see a lot of matches that could be good to very good depending on time/how seriously they take them. The one I'm not sure about, Darby vs. Jeff (due to Jeff's condition), still has that fresh novelty feel about it.

I really want Storm vs. Hayter to deliver something big to give the women's division a fresh coat of paint. It has been dependent on Shida/Riho/Serena/Thunder Rosa for good matches for an eternity now, but I believe these two could pull off a very good match. They both have experience, backgrounds in Stardom, and seemed to click well in the Rampage tag match.

BTW did anyone notice the lack of Dark Order in Silver's promo on Dynamite plus his own t-shirt? With Stu gone, I wonder if Tony will finally close down (or kayfabe it as a hiatus until -1 is of age) the DO and repackage them. Silver can probably do well as an underdog down the card since he has the cult status.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, this upcoming Dynamite episode will be the last time that we see BCC as a trio for a little while.

Wheeler Yuta will be competing in the Best of the Super Junior tournament starting next Sunday, and he should be heading to Japan at some point later next week.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> So, I guess Starks wins the singles match and Jurassic Express win the tag match


be nice if Starks won both


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Who will be Kingston’s ‘evening of the odds?’

i’m thinking Homicide and Nick Gage?

or maybe Low Ki?


----------



## TheCoug (8 mo ago)

Cole Harwood is gonna be hot. As will be Darby and Jeff’s crazy asses.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who will be Kingston’s ‘evening of the odds?’
> 
> i’m thinking Homicide and Nick Gage?
> 
> or maybe Low Ki?


Had not thought about Gage but that could work and Jericho could play him up as crazy, unpredictable and dangerous despite having beaten him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who will be Kingston’s ‘evening of the odds?’
> 
> i’m thinking Homicide and Nick Gage?
> 
> or maybe Low Ki?


I think Low Ki is too high maintenance and not many notable promotions want to book him anymore.

Homicide and/or Gage just for this feud are realistic, especially if it's building towards Blood & Guts. Definitely not guys you want brought in full-time though.

If AEW still have their interest in Mance Warner, he'd also fit the profile. He is a charismatic brawler and drove MJF out of MLW in a Loser Leaves Town match.

I'd be happy if someone like Filthy Tom Lawlor got the gig, he's good and would be the leveller for Hager since he's an ex-UFC guy (and was on UFC 100, which did 1.6 million PPV buys). He and Mox had a well reviewed match in DEFY last week.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Meet And Greet tickets go on sale tomorrow at noon for the LI residents here:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524103957794152448*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Who wants to meet Ruby Soho? Ew.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Who will be Kingston’s ‘evening of the odds?’
> 
> i’m thinking Homicide and Nick Gage?
> 
> or maybe Low Ki?


Could just be BCC, since they aren't doing anything. They have a directly opposing viewpoint to JAS and Mox is kayfabe best friends with Eddie Kingston


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Who wants to meet Ruby Soho? Ew.


Liv Morgan is lined up already waiting.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Adapting said:


> Liv Morgan is lined up already waiting.


how so?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how so?


One of two people that wants to meet Soho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Who wants to meet Ruby Soho? Ew.


I'd like to meet Ruby Soho


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure how many active wrestlers there are who can say they faced Owen, but one of them is Jeff. It's nice that there's actually a guy in the tournament with that direct link to Owen.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A very nice, very evil debut added to the card.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is shaping up to be one of the best pure work rate cards they’ve ever put together


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> A very nice, very evil debut added to the card.
> 
> View attachment 122169


And they wonder why their ratings are in the toilet, easy pass...


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

I want an undefeated Danhausen.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The card looks okay to me. I have been more excited for past Dynamite's.

Darby vs. Jeff will be fun. I really wish that Jeff wasn't so beat up for this match.

Starks vs. Jungle Boy will probably be one of the MOTN.

I do wish that they would change it up with Jericho's speeches in the ring. It does feel a little repetitive based on what he has done during both Inner Circle and JAS. Ill go with it since Kingston, Santana and Ortiz will probably appear.

If only Hayter was going to win but shes probably not.

The MJF and Wardlow part is the most interesting thing of the show for me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I hope they make the contract signing the main event. Hottest thing on the show by far and might actually make people stick around.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I hope they make the contract signing the main event. Hottest thing on the show by far and might actually make people stick around.


Completely agreed. This is easily the hottest act they have on the show and it needs to be given that spotlight.

The card itself looks very strong.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Completely agreed. This is easily the hottest act they have on the show and it needs to be given that spotlight.
> 
> The card itself looks very strong.


I dont believe we have had an angle or segment be the main event previously or if it has been then was quite some time ago.

I see Jeff/Darby or Starks/JB being the main event.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Sad Panda said:


> Completely agreed. This is easily the hottest act they have on the show and it needs to be given that spotlight.
> 
> The card itself looks very strong.


Come on, it’s repetitive trash. Just like the last umpteen times, MJF will be there with a full security contingent, so Wardlow can’t rip his head off when he pulls some bullshit stipulation out of his ass. I’m sick of MJF, and I’m sick of supposed to be believing he wields that kind of power to make these ridiculous demands. You KNOW that Wardlow works for AEW and not MJF for reals, so I’m just not getting drawn into this story at all. I’m looking forward to most of the matches tonight, but this segment is probably gonna be a good long piss break.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Come on, it’s repetitive trash. Just like the last umpteen times, MJF will be there with a full security contingent, so Wardlow can’t rip his head off when he pulls some bullshit stipulation out of his ass. I’m sick of MJF, and I’m sick of supposed to be believing he wields that kind of power to make these ridiculous demands. You KNOW that Wardlow works for AEW and not MJF for reals, so I’m just not getting drawn into this story at all. I’m looking forward to most of the matches tonight, but this segment is probably gonna be a good long piss break.


So, I see what you’re saying honestly. I think it’s lazy how somehow MJF in all of his major programs have created a series of matches and obstacles that his foe must conquer in order to get to him. They’re all very similar. But besides that tired trope I do dig the story they’ve told between MJF/Wardlow and to a lesser extent Spears. This has been a long time coming.

I also feel like the show needs to end in some sort of cliff hanger leading into next week. At some point they have to start building towards this pay per view in a big way.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

omaroo said:


> I dont believe we have had an angle or segment be the main event previously or if it has been then was quite some time ago.
> 
> I see Jeff/Darby or Starks/JB being the main event.


I don’t believe so either. I could be very wrong, but was Omega/Page the last non-wrestling segment that ended a dynamite?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just over 7,800 tickets sold for tonight's show so far.

It'll be the most attended pro wrestling show this week (RAW did around 6,500, Smackdown is at 4,500 sold).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> I don’t believe so either. I could be very wrong, but was Omega/Page the last non-wrestling segment that ended a dynamite?


Well unless you count that Satnam Singh debut a few weeks ago as its own segment


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Uncle Dax up on my TV tonight. LFG!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Well unless you count that Satnam Singh debut a few weeks ago as its own segment


Matt Hardy's debut was a main event segment, but that was at the start of the pandemic shows. I also think the Moxley/Jericho eye stabbing was also a main event segment.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

To be honest, I'm excited about everything that has been announced, especially for Jeff/Darby: one of my all-time favourites facing one of my current favourites.

Toni/Hayter will be fantastic. I love both women.

Looking forward to the MJF/Wardlow contract signing since I'm really enjoying this feud. Both guys are great.

Also looking forward to the JAS segment because I'm in love with heel Jericho and I find Daddy Magic to be hilarious.

Punk and Starks in action, that sounds cool.

Cole/Dax should be nice. Danhausen's debut should be VERY nice... and very evil.

AEW Galaxy, here I come!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Prized Fighter said:


> Matt Hardy's debut was a main event segment, but that was at the start of the pandemic shows. I also think the Moxley/Jericho eye stabbing was also a main event segment.


There's also that main event segment in early February 2020 where MJF whipped Cody Rhodes with 10 lashes!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Silver's offense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty watchable show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A lot of strong match ups on this one, should be fun. I expect all of you to behave when Jamie vs. Toni is on.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TD Stinger said:


> I expect all of you to behave when Jamie vs. Toni is on.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Tonight is fucking stacked. This is a must watch for me


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Should be a good show. I know it probably won't happen, but I'd love for Punk to quickly squash John Silver to show that the "ring rust" is truly completely gone and he's ready for Hangman.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

People calling this card stacked is absolutely hilarious. Stack how? For Starks vs Jungle Boy in the main event and CM Punk vs a jobber? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> People calling this card stacked is absolutely hilarious. Stack how? For Starks vs Jungle Boy in the main event and CM Punk vs a jobber? 😂


Nah, Dynamite is truly stacked tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

That Jeff Hardy vs Darby Allin match is going to be rough. I have less than zero expectations for them together. Darby is one of my AEW favourites. 

The Hardys looked like a no brainer for AEW to reunite Matt with Jeff for a short last run. Now seeing them together again I wouldn’t mind if they never wrestled another match on air. Matt and Jeff were highlights from 1998-2002 and then again in Impact and ROH for the Broken period.

Time has not been kind to them. Please please please let their contracts be more like Lio Rush’s and not at all like Scorpio Sky’s five year renewal. Scorpio Sky didn’t even need that length for a contract guaranteed. He isn’t sad to see wrestling in 2022 at least. He isn’t getting that initial pop like the Hardys though either.

Jamie Hayter vs Toni Storm is the most anticipated match in a long time by some of you. I forgot that it hadn’t happened yet. It just seemed like it had so much buzz when it was announced. I watch all their shows and I figured it already happened somehow.

These two matches will tell us how good the show will be.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> People calling this card stacked is absolutely hilarious. Stack how? For Starks vs Jungle Boy in the main event and CM Punk vs a jobber? 😂


Starks vs Jungle Boy is an awesome matchup. This could in theory be the main event of an AEW PPV in like 3 years. Also, really looking forward to Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Harts in the house!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524532291753725955


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Open: Punk and Page promo after beating Sliver in 5 minutes tops. Don't have this go too long for crying out loud. 

Close: MJF and Wardlow contract signing. Don't shortchange this on time. 

Don't put freaking JB and Starks in the main event but put some shine on your PPV's top matches.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jay Trotter said:


> Open: Punk and Page promo after beating Sliver in 5 minutes tops. Don't have this go too long for crying out loud.
> 
> Close: MJF and Wardlow contract signing. Don't shortchange this on time.
> 
> Don't put freaking JB and Starks in the main event but put some shine on your PPV's top matches.


Stop dreaming.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt's sports teams make her so happy. I love that for her.















*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A ROH Women's Title match was taped before the show for Elevation between Mercedes Martinez and Trish Adora. Described as a very good match by Mike Johnson of PWInsider. Glad to see Trish getting more opportunities in AEW.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Britt's sports teams make her so happy. I love that for her.
> View attachment 122241
> 
> View attachment 122242
> *


This shirt reminds me of a New Generation Era wrestling shirt, except for hockey LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> A ROH Women's Title match was taped before the show for Elevation between Mercedes Martinez and Trish Adora. Described as a very good match by Mike Johnson of PWInsider. Glad to see Trish getting more opportunities in AEW.


*You won't hear me complaining about that title being on Dark, especially considering who the champion is. *


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> A ROH Women's Title match was taped before the show for Elevation between Mercedes Martinez and Trish Adora. Described as a very good match by Mike Johnson of PWInsider. Glad to see Trish getting more opportunities in AEW.


Didn't Yuta also tape an ROH pure title defense for Youtube? It never aired last week. Maybe they're putting together an ROH show for Youtube?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Absolutely petrified as to what they put on for the main event here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Didn't Yuta also tape an ROH pure title defense for Youtube? It never aired last week. Maybe they're putting together an ROH show for Youtube?


Yuta vs. Josh Woods was on the Dark @ Universal Studios tapings which they spread over some weeks. There's some other matches like Factory vs. NJPW LA Dojo ten-man tag, Lee Moriarty vs. Alan Angels, Roppongi Vice vs. Peter Avalon & Ryan Nemeth also yet to air, so that might be next week's show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Parka said:


> View attachment 122243


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Alright it's been a few weeks since I've watched, let's see if this shit has gotten any better.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuuuuuuck, do we really need to start the show with this skinny ass clown?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

170 pounds*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Alright it's been a few weeks since I've watched, let's see if this shit has gotten any better.


It did not.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oh God we're already off to a bad start. 

Fuck Adam Cole.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

YOU KNOW IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BLUE!

BIG TIME CHELS BAY BAY!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

why does someone have a cutout of Bully Ray snuggling with some woman


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> It did not.


I don't have high hopes considering they're starting with Cole.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Owen Hart family (minus Bret) have never appeared on WWE since Owen died right?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BayBay.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Really opening with boring Cole... 🤮


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

You know they're going to give it to FTR Fat


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Looks like Adam Cole lost another 20 pounds. He’s what now? 95 pounds? He’s an embarrassment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs Jeff headlining. A good choice to try and retain interest.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Looks like Adam Cole lost another 20 pounds. He’s what now? 95 pounds? He’s an embarrassment.


I despise this 12 year old


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Why is Adam Cole on EVERY FUCKING week. Ugh....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Darby vs Jeff headlining. A good choice to try and retain interest.


Not really, Jeff is so washed up it isn't funny


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Cole's arms look smaller.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

6 foot tall


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

redban said:


> Owen Hart family (minus Bret) have never appeared on WWE since Owen died right?


Well unless you count Natalya or DH Smith


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> Why is Adam Cole on EVERY FUCKING week. Ugh....


Seems like his forehead grows every week too and unfortunately the stupid crowd panders to him saying bay bay


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Cole's arms look smaller.


Cole is built like a 12 year old


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

how has Cole not won yet?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Not really, Jeff is so washed up it isn't funny


He's still over though and Jeff vs Darby is one of the most interesting matches AEW can do with Jeff that isn't going over old ground.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Becky Lynch is bigger than Cole


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If the rest of the Undisputed Forkers appear…


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Why does Cole have tape on his shoulder? Did he throw it out trying to lift the milk carton?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

How can anyone with a straight face say RAW is better than this?

This is an adult show. RAW is not. There’s a big difference.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> How can anyone with a straight face say RAW is better than this?
> 
> This is an adult show. RAW is not. There’s a big difference.



i don't know, man, that raw thread was pretty adult.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> i don't know, man, that raw thread was pretty adult.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> How can anyone with a straight face say RAW is better than this?
> 
> This is an adult show. RAW is not. There’s a big difference.


I don't know but when you've got guys like FTR and Adam Cole opening the show you're not exactly making yourself look good if those are some of your best wrestlers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

JR exposing the business by complimenting Bret's turnbuckles


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Catalanotto said:


> i don't know, man, that raw thread was pretty adult.


Whatever floats your boat


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

That show about the 40 year old actress pretending to be a teenage boy is still on the air? Lmaoooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole built like a packet of string cheese.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great chop on the GOOF!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524541371595599873


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I don't know but when you've got guys like FTR and Adam Cole opening the show you're not exactly making yourself look good if those are some of your best wrestlers.


Lame response. Crowd loves both of them.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Cole fucked up the german. He could barely lift him.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Adam Cole built like a packet of string cheese.



I'd peel him and put his strings in my mouth.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> How can anyone with a straight face say RAW is better than this?
> 
> This is an adult show. RAW is not. There’s a big difference.


For an adult show, you’d think they’d be able to find a grown man to open the show. But instead it appears they’ve hired some high school freshman


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> Lame response. Crowd loves both of them.


It doesn't really matter, Cole's presentation is so awful it's not funny. You can't have a man built like a 12 year old as one of your top guys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Dax reminds me of Saturn.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The striking has been good in this match. Cole's elbows surprisingly snug.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Now he's pretending to be HBK.... lol


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Does the winner of this tournament get a prize?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

rich110991 said:


> Lame response. Crowd loves both of them.



ignore these haters, they just wish they had the outstanding physique of Adam Cole, future AEW champ BAY BAY


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It doesn't really matter, Cole's presentation is so awful it's not funny. You can't have a man built like a 12 year old as one of your top guys.


We get it, you don’t like Cole. Lots of people do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Adam Cole attempted a Shawn Michaels/Ric Flair throwback with no context 😑. *


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> Now he's pretending to be HBK.... lol


I know when I think of Owen Hart, the first thing that comes to mind is the Montreal screw job.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

despite the snarky comments, this is a good match IMO


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> We get it, you don’t like Cole. Lots of people do.


I'd like him if he cared a little more about his physique and presentation.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AE F'N W


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole's moveset would be much better if he binned the Panama Sunrise. I just don't like or get that move. This is a great opener though.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Dax is amazing tonight !


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> future AEW champ BAY BAY


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

I love the fact that AEW allows their wrestlers to do piledrivers, they celebrate that fact lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This thread is like "Let's go BAY BAY / BAY BAY sucks!"


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Cole's moveset would be much better if he binned the Panama Sunrise. I just don't like or get that move. This is a great opener though.


It should be his finisher not the stupid naked knee.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


>



YOU'RE GONNA LEARN TO LOVE IT


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

How am i supposed to take this child seriously? Dax looks like a giant compared to forehead Cole


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I genuinely don't know who to cheer for, I can't stand either of these clowns.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> BAY BAY sucks!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If those MJF scarves are something you can buy on AEWShop.com, MJF is having a good night financially.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam Cole shouldn't be going over people on national TV.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

it doesn’t seem like Cole is getting heat here, it was a collective groan like “nooo!!”


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good match, good selling by Dax (really felt for his ribs there)


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Really....lame. Like Cole can overpower anyone. lol


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

You really made Dax tap out to a 12 year old 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No leg strength bay bay


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Cat is celebrating!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

YES

IT'S ALL ABOUT THE BOOM

FUCK Y'ALL

BAY BAY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Thank God they didn't do the same finish as Cora and Natalya. 
*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I genuinely don't know who to cheer for, I can't stand either of these clowns.


AEW is in a bad spot, this is getting ridiculous


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff Hardy's slow sloppy broken down ass has no business being in this tournament imo, it should only be guys who can go in the ring, Jeff can barely fucking move and has like 3 moves in his arsenal.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank God it's over, get these two clowns off my TV.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Worst Sharpshooter I have ever seen !
Dax's leg were to heavy for Cole!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really loved that match, great in-ring storytelling that factored into the finish. Cole using the Sharpshooter is good heel shit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

TK must really be high on Cole because I feel like hes the most overexposed wrestler on the roster and normally gets some big wins.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby/Cole in the semi-finals sounds nice.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Did they really shown Darby falling like Owen? Jeez


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good match.... hard to get onto an Adam Cole match these days and not take notice of his lack if physique.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

From Cole to Boreman Page.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Really supposed to believe a 90 pound man made a guy way bigger than him tap out in agony 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hopefully the ambulances are on standby for the main event.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> From Cole to Boreman Page.


From worse to cringe


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's the Mid World Champion!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk is a Blackhawks fan. GTFO with this pandering

edit: Oh it's a Tavares jersey LOL (context: Tavares signed with the Maple Leafs as a free agent)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh joy! Crackhead Punk vs the Dorkiest Order


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

hope hangman licks his belt good cus he's gonna lose it to punk then punk gonna give it up to BAY BAY


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The first match was great! Good work by both guys


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

a Tavares jersey. 

Oh no.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> The first match was great! Good work by both guys


😂 you're a comedian


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

LOOK IN MY EYESSSSSS

WHAT DO YOU SEEEEEE


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

you could not pay me enough to wear a jersey of a team that isn't mine.

#LetsGoRedWings


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Another fucker I hate. 

Fuck CM Punk


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> 😂 you're a comedian


You are a jerk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL!!! Boreman Page wish he could be half as entertaining as Punk.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Another fucker I hate.
> 
> Fuck CM Punk


Can't stand him either anymore


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Legit lol'd when I seen Tavares on the back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

lmfao but props to him wearing a Tavares jersey, they hate him there hahahahahaha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> hope hangman licks his belt good cus he's gonna lose it to punk then punk gonna give it up to BAY BAY


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Oh joy, dork silver 🥱


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they seriously trying to get Punk booed so Page will be cheered?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

AEW fans don’t deserve Punk. Idc that they’re in li NY or whatever — you boo him and cheer John Silver and dark order… yuck


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Anna Jay is coming!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk is a heel in Long Island and i love it!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

John Silver built like Gimli from Lord of the Rings.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Are they seriously trying to get Punk booed so Page will be cheered?


Both suck honestly


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine you haven't watched wrestling for 15 years, you see wrestling back on Turner, then the first 2 matches you watch have Adam Cole and John Silver in them.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DRose1994 said:


> AEW fans don’t deserve Punk. Idc that they’re in li NY or whatever — you boo him and cheer John Silver and dark order… yuck


They are booing him because of his story with their "MJF" and because of Tavares shirt lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome to see Punk bringing this attire back


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hangman is so inconsequential, I actually forgot he was in the booth.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF basically told the Long Island peeps to boo Punk this week on Twitter. Him getting boo'd is what is supposed to happen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523818041901043712


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> AEW fans don’t deserve Punk. Idc that they’re in li NY or whatever — you boo him and cheer John Silver and dark order… yuck


Punk sucks and so does silver


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I just noticed Silver has some oddly short, stubby arms. now i can't look away.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is this thread really just gonna be all complaining about people's heights? Real repetitive in here tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Is this crowd really going to boo Wardlow?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This match should already be over.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Araxen said:


> MJF basically told the Long Island peeps to boo Punk this week on Twitter. Him getting boo'd is what is supposed to happen.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523818041901043712


🤡🤡🤡


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524546664681250816


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> This match should already be over.


nonsense in AEW's world the dork order is powerful and needs a competitive match 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Punk should go back to MMA and get clapped again


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> This match should already be over.


meh Punk held a chinlock the whole PIP. Just literally killing time LOL


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> They are booing him because of his story with their "MJF" and because of Tavares shirt lmao


I knew the MJF stuff was why they were booing but I have no clue about the Tavares/Hockey(?) reference.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

If Tony Khan ran the attitude era, Austin would have had competitive matches with Al Snow


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk is such a fucking weird dude. He’s gonna have a 15 min match with Silver just to piss people off.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk and Bryan weekly have competitive matches with midgets and enhancement talent. They were lucky they had Vince McMahon to produce them for all those years, they and TK have no idea what they're doing.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> If Tony Khan ran the attitude era, Austin would have had competitive matches with Al Snow


And the match would last 20 min.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

If Punk struggles beating Silver what’s to be expected when he faces Hangman at the PPV?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk needs to wear his Bret Hart tribute gear in AEW at some point


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This is actually comical at this point. 🤡🤡🤡


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is where i disagree with AEW's booking. You have a ppv coming up, your main event in Punk is having a hard time beating a short dwarfy guy. This should be a squash to show Punk being dominant leading toward the ppv.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Punk has the explosiveness of a 68 year old female marathon runner.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Nice finish!


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

God tier trolling from Punk lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk next AEW champ confirmed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’ve never seen someone on commentary say so little. 

Just blankly stares at the ring and answers questions.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> This is actually comical at this point. 🤡🤡🤡


These guys can't work or book for shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

You got Woody from Toy Story vs a failed MMA fighter, riveting stuff!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice ending.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually think Page should win the first match over Punk, then Punk takes the rematch by shenanigans. Page should come out looking like the better man


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Anytime I see Adam Page


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

La Parka said:


> I’ve never seen someone on commentary say so little.
> 
> Just blankly stares at the ring and answers questions.


He has the charisma and mic skills of Steve Blackman.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why's the world title feud being built up in the midcard?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Britt Baker sucks

#fightme


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The XL 2 said:


> He has the charisma and mic skills of Steve Blackman.


Don't disrespect Blackman like that


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Hayter lookin fine as usual 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That booty on Hayter


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Nice to see both Hangman and Punk heeling it up.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hayter won’t win tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Can Hayter's sexy self finally get a push? I could watch 2 hours of her


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The man of the hour, Danhausen!!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

PeepNation08 said:


> Hayter lookin fine as usual
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think Britt is better looking


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh, for an evening with Rebel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lets see what he does in the ring


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

They're putting all the geeks on early. Now this bum comes out 🥱🥱🥱


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice, very evil.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Very nice Very Evil !


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I could tolerate Danhausen as a Santino Marella like comedy act if the rest of the roster wasn't filled with geeks and goofballs.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Cole and Danhausen should go to the gym together


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Welp


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Is Danhausen bigger than Cole? Hard to tell....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol seriously? i know Danhausen is a fucking geek but god damn didn't expect a squash, especially in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

My mom said whos' this weird vampire wanna be lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Britt Baker sucks


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*DANHAUSEN SQUASHED LMAO 🤣*


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well damn .....


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ROFL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What the fuck just happened....


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

that was bullshit.

JUSTICE FOR DANHAUSEN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What a fucking joke!! I was expecting at least one offensive move. Cancel Hook vs Danhausen lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

One of the few logical booking decisions Tony Khan has ever made.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Happy he got squashed, send that man to catering


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

H O O K


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Hook has been Sent !


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I've suddenly became a Neese fan


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

SEND HOOK


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

redban said:


> I think Britt is better looking


Nah, she’s mid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen is better used as a personality than wrestler. This was always a pathway to Nese vs HOOK.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hook. The only good thing in this god damn company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they're gonna team Hook up with this jobber now?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really going to put Danhausen with Hook?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hook is over as fuck.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Hook has been successfully sent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Britt Baker sucks
> 
> #fightme


*MEET ME IN RANTS YOU 🤬🤬🤬🤬!!!!!*


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Great pop for hook


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fuck Hook


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That pop, holy shit.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

They're really pairing Hook with that goof? 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hook just lost his momentum tonight. What a fucking joke.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

redban said:


> I think Britt is better looking


Wrong, Hayter is beyond sexy


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *MEET ME IN RANTS YOU 🤬🤬🤬🤬!!!!!*



Nikkita Lyons is overrated.


COME GET THIS SMOKE


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#Hookhausen


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they gonna ruin Hook by pairing him with this sideshow jobber goof? why? I don't need Hook being friendly, i don't need him having a friend, i just need to see him coming out to the ring looking pissed, turn his back to his opponent, then kick their ass and leave. Now they're gonna go and place him in a Goldust and Booker T comedy tag team and its gonna be fucking terrible.

All cause they think Hookhausen has a ring to it.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Chan Hung said:


> Hook just lost his momentum tonight. What a fucking joke.


Nope, Hookhausen has all the hype.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Hook just lost his momentum tonight. What a fucking joke.


Tony is literally clueless, you build a legitimate killer up just to pair him with a clown


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Hook just lost his momentum tonight. What a fucking joke.


What are you on about the crowd ate it up HOOK is fine


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> Nope, Hookhausen has all the hype.


Yeah, amongst all the dweebs


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hook destroying Nese will get a big pop. Good bookin here. 

Danhausen as the friend in need is not a terrible first story for Hook.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Hook just lost his momentum tonight. What a fucking joke.


Nah, he’s insanely over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Whoanma said:


>


Seeing this, I can see they made some tweaks to HOOK's entrance to make it a little darker, so the HOOK really pops


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yeah, amongst all the dweebs


No, you are the dweeb.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Hook. The only good thing in this god damn company.


Looooool what a load of shit. Roster is stacked


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> Nikkita Lyons is overrated.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ll be fair here and say Hook/Danhausen can be interesting.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Wrong, Hayter is beyond sexy


I wouldn't kick either out of bed.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Lol tf is this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Hook destroying Nese will get a big pop.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mommy


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jesus Christ there are people in the Reddit thread saying Hookhausen is a great idea and that it gives them Rock n Sock vibes. 


Fuck me dead some people are stupid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think fake MJF was Chris Masters


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> No, you are the dweeb.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BARRY HOROWITZ 🤣🤣😃


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They got Mark Sterling involved with too many wrestlers.*


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Horowitz!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow Barry Horrowitz sounded like Heyman for a bit and lol at him calling others a jobber!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wanted to see what Danhausen can do in the ring.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jesus Christ there are people in the Reddit thread saying Hookhausen is a great idea and that it gives them Rock n Sock vibes.
> 
> 
> Fuck me dead some people are stupid.


squared circle is full of weirdos


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ahahaha that was great


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

3venflow said:


> BARRY HOROWITZ 🤣🤣😃


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wardlow


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LEGEND


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524551682088222720


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> squared circle is full of weirdos


To be fair you could say that about wrestling fans in general. Just a weird bunch.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The best heel in Professional Wrestling today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn a mic-off with Warldow. Poor Wadlow, he better not say much. MJF is a mic pro at this age.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> To be fair you could say that about wrestling fans in general. Just a weird bunch.


I got grossed out a while back about that topic about fans who don't shower


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

how is there someone else with the same haircut as Shawn Spears


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Fork that crowd, really.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF has a Putin like table. Pretty funny.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Serious? They are cheering MJF. Hometown or not, I find it hard to believe they’d cheer for him: guy is a ultra heel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MJF is a fucking monster on the mic. HOLY FUCK


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I got grossed out a while back about that topic about fans who don't shower


It actually surprised me how many of them don't shower, disgusting.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MJF is incredible


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I see Tony going to his big guns the dork order for that ratings boost BAY BAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

this crowd is amazing lol

MJF is awesome.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I am the Jew in Jujutsu


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

OMG CODY SHOUT OUT


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

redban said:


> Serious? They are cheering MJF. Hometown or not, I find it hard to believe they’d cheer for him: guy is a ultra heel


He's so fucking good on the mic though. He has everyone in his home town in his palm.

LOL AT CODY RHODES


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*MJF shows how dynamic he is every time he comes to Long Island. He can be a fantastic heel AND face. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MJF is great.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show has picked up big time since Hook showed up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Spears has finally found his role. I hope he sticks with MJF a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

The Danhausen HOOK stuff is great. It’s one of the few things I get invested in any company these days.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think MJF is threatening US with a Shawn Spears match, not Wardlow.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TEN TEN TEN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does MJF have the powers of a GM? every feud he just makes stipulations, demands and he gets them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Shoutouts to the fans in the cheap seats. You're poor, but you're still beautiful!" 😂







*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

redban said:


> Serious? They are cheering MJF. Hometown or not, I find it hard to believe they’d cheer for him: guy is a ultra heel


I'd cheer for MJF. LOVE him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Smart Move by No Talking with Wardlow.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I must admit im a little tired of the final boss MJF schtick ive seen it enough.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

KICK THEIR ASSES WARDLOW! THAT'S MY MAN!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So they're deliberately running back the Cody/MJF scenario with the whipping and cage match, except Wardlow is being played by Spears and Cody is being played by Wardlow. 😂


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

damn, wardlow is hot


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Spears you had one job, and you blew the spot.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A solid six chairs in the audience are now sopping wet.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Just hand MJF all of the titles.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The day Wardlow finally murders Maxwell is going to be


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

THAT WAS FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKING GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oracle said:


> I must admit im a little tired of the final boss MJF schtick ive seen it enough.


Yeah every fucking MJF feud seems to go the same, MJF makes his rival jump through hoops to get to face him, they have to have a series of matches he personally makes cause for some reason he's got the power to make matches. And they always make him running away and never let his rival get their hands on him until the ppv.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a great segment outside of the pathetic Indy jobbers working security repeatedly botching something that a homeless bum would be able to pull off.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

"Wardlow ain't even that big" hahaha.

Fantastic powerhouse shape and physique.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. This was great television.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> A solid six chairs in the audience are now sopping wet.



two in this thread

@Chelsea


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy Fuck give MJF a raise. He's the MVP in AEW on the heel side! THE FUCKING BEST PRICK!


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Great segment. MJF is the best heel in the wrestling world today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I fucking love Wardlow.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Excellent segment.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that's a fucking great way to elevate Wardlow making him look like a beast. This IS what AEW gets right with MJF-Spears & Wardlow!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> I fucking love Wardlow.


Him and MJF should be at the top of this company for at least the next 5 years.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Excellent segment.


This. It's been fucking great.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Love MJF and Wardlow


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> That was a great segment outside of the pathetic Indy jobbers working security repeatedly botching something that a homeless bum would be able to pull off.


I appreciated the last jobber trying to save it by comically overselling


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Brb gonna go beat it to Wardlow shirtless.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing to think we could have twenty more years of MJF.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Holy Fuck give MJF a raise. He's the MVP in AEW on the heel side! THE FUCKING BEST PRICK!


He's the MVP in AEW period.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

MJF is just wow !
This man is a legend with the mic. 
I bad it is certain he will lose against Wardlow, but this man is a main event him alone.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I appreciated the last jobber trying to save it by comically overselling


I was thinking he had been watching Rock segments taking the stunner haha.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

This is awesome👏👏👏👏👏This is awesome👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So after Punk catering to the crowd to suck his d##k when he came back. Is all of a sudden a heel lmao classic shit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Good to see everyone here coming for Wardlow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's Jungle Boy fighting?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jay Lethal, Sonjay Dutt and dollar store Khali is the worst stable in wrestling.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It actually surprised me how many of them don't shower, disgusting.


absolutely vile


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol why is the FTW title still around? its fucking meaningless, its an old belt from Taz's closet that he lets guys in his stable carry around.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chelsea said:


> Good to see everyone here coming for Wardlow.


I've said since day one he was going to be a superstar in this company, and in professional wrestling in general. Never doubted it. 

He just has IT in abundance.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

time to make jungle boy a jungle man.


💦


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Assuming MJF does renew, they need to do it very quietly in 2023 and have him threaten to walk with the belt in 2024. That'd be a big angle. Shoot some vignettes of Max in Stamford or even outside a WWE show like DX (with WCW) and the Elite did.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow looks like a legit major star amongst the pack in AEW.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Jay Lethal, Sonjay Dutt and dollar store Khali is the worst stable in wrestling.


The Great Rupee?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

After coming for Nikkita Lyons, Arianna Grace, Toxic Attraction and Jamie Hayter, I thought I couldn't come any longer, but I had to again for Wardlow's sake.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

#TeamRickyStarks

Sorry, Cat.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Assuming MJF does renew, they need to do it very quietly in 2023 and have him threaten to walk with the belt in 2024. That'd be a big angle. Shoot some vignettes of Max in Stamford or even outside a WWE show like DX (with WCW) and the Elite did.


Would be fucking great.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> dollar store Khali


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ricky Starks is young Tom Hanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> #TeamRickyStarks
> 
> Sorry, Cat.



damn you


my blood is boiling just looking at his stupid face.

/unnecessarily mad at wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They're gonna have to move on from the terrible indy name Jungle Boy, lets just start calling him Jack Perry. Jungle Boy is like some cheesy wrestler name from the mid 90's WWF or something.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Honey Bucket said:


> Ricky Starks is young Tom Hanks.



tom hanks is talented.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jungle Boy is mid. 

Sorry I don't make the rules.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> #TeamRickyStarks
> 
> Sorry, Cat.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ricky Starks needs to break away from the Taz clan. He better not job to Jungle Boy.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

These two guys are perfect mid carders.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Araxen said:


> Ricky Starks needs to break away from the Taz clan.


He's literally in purgatory in that group, his career has just halted since being in it. He's been commentary and Rampage almost his entire AEW career.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

i hope jungle boy wins so i don't have to get mad and throw my bed out the window.


jk i will need it later.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> These two guys are perfect mid carders.


Midcarder you say??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> After coming for Nikkita Lyons, Arianna Grace, Toxic Attraction and Jamie Hayter, I thought I couldn't come any longer, but I had to again for Wardlow's sake.


Nikkita Lyons and that booty!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Starks will win this and Christian will be even more frustrated with his failing protege.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Nikkita Lyons and that booty!


I would genuinely walk across broken glass and through a cactus field just to get a sniff 😩


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jungle Boy is mid.
> 
> Sorry I don't make the rules.


Jungle Boy is a lower card level talent at best tbh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> i hope jungle boy wins so i don't have to get mad and throw my bed out the window.
> 
> 
> jk i will need it later.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Victor Chaos said:


> Jungle Boy is a lower card level talent at best tbh.


Jungle Boy looks like the lanky stoner kid I had at my school.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet @LifeInCattleClass's ball hair looks like Jungle Boy's hair before he shaves it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I would genuinely walk across broken glass and through a cactus field just to get a sniff 😩


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR just gives no fucks at all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Jungle Boy looks like the lanky stoner kid I had at my school.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> I bet @LifeInCattleClass's ball hair looks like Jungle Boy's hair before he shaves it.


Platt did not forward you the DMs?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That is a good spear


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> I bet @LifeInCattleClass's ball hair looks like Jungle Boy's hair before he shaves it.


Only one way to find out. 

@LifeInCattleClass get those bad boys out


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jungle Boy has the best entrance theme, period. I wish Tony’d unload the cash for more bangers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> JR just gives no fucks at all.


Agreed


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> View attachment 122260


I wish she would stomp on my balls ngl


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

oh this is fucking garbage.


starks gonna win


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Ricky Starks should be getting all of Adam Cole's time.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This show is so messy....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

To Be fair Starks is better than Jungle Boy overall. JB still cant talk worth a dime.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

WHO'S HOUSE?????


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

eat shit, tony, you fucking GEEK


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Starks wins, oh yeah!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for more Cage / JB tension?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice its about time Ricky got some big wins.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

FUCK YEAH STARKS WINS!!!

FUCK YOU JUNGLE BOY!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Ricky giving off strong Tom Hanks energy with that side profile pic. 

Congrats to him on retaining his joke belt.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

There's way too many titles


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

@Hannah 18 currently fingering herself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This shit really sucks.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There are 2 angles literally going on right now LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Starks won?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's a little weird that the heel had to overcome interference to beat the babyface


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ricky Starks > Jungle Mid


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Is it just me or does it look like Keith Lee is dropping weight?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jurassics vs Swerve and Keith vs Team Taz three way title match?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Keith Lee has dropped a ton of weight, wow


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

GREETINGS AND SALUTATIONS MY FELLOW COMPATRIOTS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jungle Boy is now known as EMO Boy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Lee is looking in much better shape, good for him


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

COME ON GUYS, MAKE OUT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Christian just clock Jungle Boy already LOL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lee / Swerve vs. Team Taz vs. Jurassic Express in a 3-way match for tag titles sounds dope, not gonna lie. Hopefully the seeds are planted for that to happen.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Oooooooh ooooh please change that theme song. Oooooooooh ooooooooh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Lee is looking in much better shape, good for him


Little better. That and sucking in his gut helps lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I wish she would stomp on my balls ngl


We need a side eye emoticon next.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I just don’t care for Swerve on my TV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Surprised nobody has called him Jungle Soy yet.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Keith Lee is the type of guy to get drunk and says he's getting up to some "mischievous tomfoolery".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can't wait to see Christian turn on Jungle Boy and beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> COME ON GUYS, MAKE OUT


Everyone is gonna bask in his glory?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> COME ON GUYS, MAKE OUT


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Oooooooh ooooh please change that theme song. Oooooooooh ooooooooh.



Tarzan Boy is a fucking classic, how dare you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can't wait to see Christian turn on Jungle Boy and beat the fuck out of him.


Ive been waiting for this. LOL. 

Just beat the living shit out of him, and grab a pair of scissors and cut some of that hair lol. That'll maybe give Jungle Boy an attitude for once.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Can't wait to see Christian turn on Jungle Boy and beat the fuck out of him.


Or Jungle Boy turning on Christian and switching his name to Jack Perry?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> @Hannah 18 currently fingering herself.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hayter still to lose.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Who the fuck is shit talking Tarzan Boy?? That's an all time classic.

Shame about the talent vacuum that uses it though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> There are 2 angles literally going on right now LMFAO


*It's so stupid. Swerve isn't friends with Jungle Boy and he wants a tag title shot, so why would he interfere in this match just because he doesn't like Ricky? He gains nothing from this.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> Tarzan Boy is a fucking classic, how dare you.


Good song. Bad wrestling theme song.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who the fuck is shit talking Tarzan Boy?? That's an all time classic.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Time to hear the moron fans sing along to a heel's theme


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Mute the stream time.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually think that fireball got Hager pretty good


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone heard Fozzy’s latest “I still Burn”? It’s good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

FUCK YEAH SPORTS ENTERTAINERS!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Heel Jericho


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Who the fuck is shit talking Tarzan Boy?? That's an all time classic.
> 
> Shame about the talent vacuum that uses it though.


I like the song. It's just an odd song to walk out to if you want to be a serious wrestler. In my opinion


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

they need to forget about that terrible fireball lmfao some liu kang shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Hayter still to lose.


Sadly. But we are winners seeing that booty soon at least


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What did I miss?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

chris jericho looking like he wants to slip his dick in my mouth.


again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'll give AEW credit for taking an hour to put trash on the air. That's progress.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

It's 9:20am right now.......is it too early to pour myself a JD and coke????


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

It’s just silly, and the most genuinely masturbatory thing in pro wrestling that Jericho still has this song, and has the biggest baby face smile in the world.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did the dry cleaner close early on Hager or something?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho's losing weight.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Danny Magic has come


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I love Daddy Magic. He has a stupid voice and a stupid face but it makes me laugh.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

2.0 is hilarious


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Did the dry cleaner close early on Hager or something?


HAHA True!!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> chris jericho looking like he wants to slip his dick in my mouth.
> 
> 
> again.


Why you so horny


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> chris jericho looking like he wants to slip his dick in my mouth.
> 
> 
> again.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Honey Bucket said:


> I love Daddy Magic. He has a stupid voice and a stupid face but it makes me laugh.


Me too, he's hilarious


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> chris jericho looking like he wants to slip his dick in my mouth.
> 
> 
> again.


I'd definitely let him explore my Galaxy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You are pitiful on the inside
You are jobbers personified
And I will drag you down and job you out 
Run Away


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, they really kept the side shot replay that showed the fireball miss Eddie's face by a fucking mile. Come on AEW, you're better than that. >:T


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Daddy Magic should be Jericho's personal ring announcer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho's eyes are always blood shot LOL


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

DRose1994 said:


> It’s just silly, and the most genuinely masturbatory thing in pro wrestling that Jericho still has this song, and has the biggest baby face smile in the world.


Regardless of what happens in the ring, kayfabe-wise, the guy loves seeing that the fans love his band’s music: his music transcends his heel/face character (as it should; how much effort he and his band probably put into making their music)


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The disdain JR has for this product is hilarious. He can't hide it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I'll give AEW credit for taking an hour to put trash on the air. That's progress.*


You’re in a good mood today, huh?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Jericho's losing weight.


He looks like he is starting to melt.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Why are you posting this when Cat's already in the state she's in 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524560665851146241


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> I'd definitely let him explore my Galaxy.



lmfao


these guys in here don't understand the power of Jericock.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Finally something for BCC to get stuck into.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Jericho 3:16, fuck yeah.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL at the PRO WRESTLER of MOXLEY LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox vs Jericho II? 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MOXLEY is far more of an entertainer than Pro Wrestler.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Jericho is high as a kite. Red eyes pale skin, still got it though!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moxley, Bryan, Yooter, Kingston, Santana and Ortiz would be a pretty cool faction


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is BRYAN? lol


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

This is great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ok, BCC vs JAS could be good. It's better than watching BCC stomp YouTube jobbers every week.*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> these guys in here don't understand the power of Jericock.


Y2Jizz


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

And I thought the NXT thread was horny........is it like this every week? 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Having bitched about continuity a lot lately, I appreciate the call backs and not ignoring that Mox and Eddie are still friends despite being in different factions.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This chat is so horny. Some of you need to masterbate before watching wrestling.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Y2Jizz


It's the Jizz of Jericho....... DRINK IT IN MAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BRYAN and JERICHO in the same ring?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This chat is so horny. Some of you need to masterbate before watching wrestling.


You say that like I haven't done it 3 times already during this show


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524561179154255872


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Regal and Jericho mic promo battle please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> these guys in here don't understand the power of Jericock.


Hopefully it comes with a coupon for a CVS or Walgreen's.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The BCC should have their own single entrance theme.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> And I thought the NXT thread was horny........is it like this every week? 🤣


Nope. The Coming Day has been formed this week on the RAW discussion thread.

It's like Team F.A.P.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This chat is so horny. Some of you need to masterbate before watching wrestling.



i do it after, why would i do it before my men come out? come on, man.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> lmfao
> 
> 
> these guys in here don't understand the power of Jericock.





Chelsea said:


> I'd definitely let him explore my Galaxy.


OK, I've seen enough. You Nasty Women™ are hereby sentenced to spend the night in Horny Jail. >:T


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> You’re in a good mood today, huh?


*Yes, I had a good day, lol 😂*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

POWER OF THE PUNCH


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

REGAL smacking JERICHO was pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Regal.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Nope. The Coming Day has been formed this week on the RAW discussion thread.
> 
> It's like Team F.A.P.


Better have started with Rhea or Liv.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jericho has spectacular shoes.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Haha regal laying out Jericho was great. 

very good segment


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

BCC coming hard on JAS and unloading on them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't hate the idea of Dustin being Thunder Rosa's mouthpiece if they want to do that


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Does AEW do replays like WWE during matches? I forget? LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jon Moxley, a poor man's Sandman is here to save the integrity of pro wrestling alongside Wheeler Yuta.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jamie Hayter needs to sit on my face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ASS  & Toni's ASS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Could Toni Storm just lose, please?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ALRIGHT IT'S HAPPENING, EVERYBODY FUCK OFF FROM THE THREAD I NEED A MOMENT ALONE WITH THESE TWO


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Jamie Hayter needs to sit on my face





Chan Hung said:


> Hayter's ASS  & Toni's ASS


Let the real horny comments start LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a great Dynamite. The best in months.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

APPRECIATE GREATNESS!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hayter >>>>>>> Lyons


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh god…Jamie Hayter and Toni Storm now…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

both these ladies have some banging....theme music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD TONY........... ASS A MANIA IS RUNNING WILD RIGHT NOW!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Hayter >>>>>>> Lyons


You wash your dirty fucking mouth out


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Jamie Hayter vs Toni Storm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I support the narrative of Regal stealing Garcia from Jericho. He's so out of place in that group.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Clash of the ass titans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> Oh god…Jamie Hayter and Toni Storm now…
> 
> View attachment 122265


Throw me some Nikkita Lyons and you have a cock-tail of explosions lol


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

God damn even that outfit Toni is wearing is hot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Two former Stardom wrestlers! Rossy will be watching.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The XL 2 said:


> Jamie Hayter needs to sit on my face


Um, excuse you, sir. :T


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Hayter >>>>>>> Lyons


*@Headliner Remove her, she's drunk on the job!!! *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Can both of these chicks take turns crushing my skull with their thighs? If I'm gonna die I'm gonna do it right.


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

Hayter’s ass is the truth, god damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wrestlefap on Reddit is going to have a lot of new content tonight.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I would be fine with either winning.

This thread is the true winner anyway.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This match


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

They are both immune to suplexes. Too much padding.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I kinda wish Hayter went back to being dirty blonde instead of going Broken Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can both of these chicks take turns crushing my skull with their thighs? If I'm gonna die I'm gonna do it right.


WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..

Lots of ass wiggling right now. I approve.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Our turn boys


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Can both of these chicks take turns crushing my skull with their thighs? If I'm gonna die I'm gonna do it right.


Based.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Honey Bucket said:


> I kinda wish Hayter went back to being dirty blonde instead of going Broken Matt Hardy.


Same. Looked better blonde. Then again i almost never stare above her neck


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..
> 
> Lots of ass wiggling right now. I approve.


These girls thicker than a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So both Joker matches will be next Wednesday. I'm going for Claudio Castagnoli and Athena.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful. 

Fucking prudes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is actually a good match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this is the second time tonight someone held a chinlock through PIP and then the comeback was immediately after break LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This match could really slap if they go to Stardom high speed pace after this commercial break. *


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Clash of the ass titans


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful.
> 
> Fucking prudes.



good thing we are all allowed to be fucking scum in here.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mandy Rose, Sofia Cromwell, Toni Storm and Jamie Hayter

My ultimate scissor list


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful.
> 
> Fucking prudes.


These women prolly have their own onlyfans dedicated to their ass, and the Reddit mods feel the need to simp it up. lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Martha looks like garbage.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Jaimie Hayter is a true British OG with her roots going back to when the Anglo's met the Saxons. Toni Storm is a descendant of disgraced poor British delinquents.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ref Aubrey having the time of her life in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember a video showing Toni kind of 'out of it' suggesting she was on drugs. Glad she looks pretty good right now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful.
> 
> Fucking prudes.


God damn boring ass woke incels.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

What I would give to be that ring mat right now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Really good match and Storm particularly looked great.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

This is a great match.


I think Toni will win it all.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wasn't this Storm Zero?





Does she just make all her finishers the same name?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Godamn Jamies outfit is falling APART


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is a stiff piledriver an Owen Hart reference?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

TONI TIME


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YOU KEEP THE MATCH GOING.

FUCK YOU AEW


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful.
> 
> Fucking prudes.


Meanwhile, on the actual wrestler's instagram


__
http://instagr.am/p/CdWmFoeF7Bj/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was the best match Toni Storm has had since leaving NXT. *


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I really wanted a Martha yawning shot


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has somehow had three good televised women's matches in succession (Britt/Jamie vs Ruby/Toni, Yuka vs Riho and Toni vs Jamie)? Miraculous.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

"SCU later" 🤦🤦🤦


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

My boy Hook with that pop once again.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Jericho and Regal confrontation should be fantastic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sammy shut the fuck up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hangman vs Takeshita could bang so much.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I already bought DoN. It was a leap of faith.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Fucking Reddit thread said they're going to ban everyone that makes a horny comment during this match because it's disrespectful.
> 
> Fucking prudes.


I reckon its because of their jannies going on damage control to make the site look as presentable as possible due to the site going public very soon.

That being said, it's Reddit, a safe haven for commies, fgts, troons and pedos, so taking them seriously is foolhardy. :T


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't this Storm Zero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love a good tiger driver. She should use this Storm Zero instead


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fuck yes TAKESHITA against Hanger


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

i absolutely love that Britt wore a piece of shit Crosby jersey and the penguins just lost hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha 


ahahahahahahahahaha



ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahaha


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'd let the charismatic enigma go and charismatic e-ligma balls.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't believe I'm admitting this..........I've actually had a lot of fun with this episode.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Main event time already?

Damn, I loved this show. Some great stuff tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tony Khan really stepped his shit up this week. I'm impressed. Last week's disaster of a show really woke him up. *


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Condom commercial? Nah when it comes to the Wardog we go in raw dog.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Anything goes = somebody will get screwed. Maybe Andrade will come and cost Darby?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Just like during Toni/Hayter, I'm rooting for both.

LET'S GO DARBY / LET'S GO JEFF
LET'S GO DARBY / LET'S GO JEFF


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'd let the charismatic enigma go and charismatic e-ligma balls.


I'm surprised Jeff holds the trademark for "Charismatic Enigma". Matt or Reby must've been taking care of his business


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Why are they letting Jeff and Darby kill themselves on non-PPV tv?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jeff walking down the ramp wondering how the fuck he’s gonna survive wrestling for 13 minutes with Darby.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This Sting and Darby friendship has really overstayed its welcome "Hey you wear facepaint? me too lets be friends forever". Is Sting Darby's dad or something now?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff may be washed up, I still love the son of a bitch.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jeff looks like a pile of skittles.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd love to see where Darby ranks on the TV main event count for AEW. He's headlined a LOT of Dynamite shows.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

jeff may die tonight


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Didn't realise Jeff was such a big supporter of the Gay Community.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Way to start!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

sting is 100% going in my ass after this, mmmm, yeah.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see them manage to keep "The Charismatic Enigma" nickname for Jeff.

Also, every time I see Darby's 'tron, I keep wanting his cartoon self to appear in Cuphead as a DLC playable character.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Great to get this for free


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff Hardy probably at this stage should just stick with WWE style he had recently. The AEW stuff will end his career asap


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> jeff may die tonight



is matt gonna dance?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> sting is 100% going in my ass after this, mmmm, yeah.


Ayo??? 🤨🤨🤨


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Catalanotto said:


> sting is 100% going in my ass after this, mmmm, yeah.


BAH GAWD, THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY, DAMN IT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Since arriving in AEW, Jeff has been in a street fight, a table match and now a hardcore match and he's been here like a month LOL. Hopefully, they give him some easy match-ups


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good match so far. Deserved a build up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting having bad TNA Flashbacks! LOL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Araxen said:


> Why are they letting Jeff and Darby kill themselves on non-PPV tv?


Ratings.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

the power of sting compels you.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Feels like i've seen Jeff in a hardcore match every week since he's came to AEW, does Tony have some sick fantasy to see Jeff get injured or die?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> is matt gonna dance?


That would mean Matt goes back to something below a mid-carder. lol


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Great show tonight. Even when the show isnt booked well, the guys on the show put on the best matches on TV.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Baltimore must be wondering what they did last week to deserve such a shitty show compared to the one tonight.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Catalanotto said:


> View attachment 122274
> 
> 
> the power of sting compels you.


Im pretty sure he's a grandparent.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Feels like i've seen Jeff in a hardcore match every week since he's came to AEW, does Tony have some sick fantasy to see Jeff get injured or die?


He needs to save these for special occasions. He over does hardcore stuff i think.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Poor Baltimore must be wondering what they did last week to deserve such a shitty show compared to the one tonight.


Yeah last week was very bad.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Im pretty sure he's a grandparent.



just my kind of man.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think I'm going to need some special brownies to get through Double or Nothing in a couple of weeks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby watching the last match with Storm and Hayter


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


On some real shit, Loaded is such a great jam and when coupled with how high energy Jeff's 2002 titantron is, I legit can't help but headbang as well.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

God damn....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are waiting for commercial to end lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

RIP Jeff


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Why'd he walk down the other side lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Lil over the top here for Owen Tournament match between allies
MJF / Wardlow aren’t even at this stage yet …. Silly logic

aka smoke & mirrors


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Darby dead


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RIP Darby.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

This looks so awkward because you can tell they're waiting


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Feel like they wasted the chairs [emoji53]


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you kidding me??? 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂

Fucking Darby man


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Holy hell


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

THAT WAS AWESOME


----------



## PeepNation08 (May 21, 2020)

God damn pal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fuck!! That was fucking insane. But why ?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

5 less years of Darby's career right there.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ouch

Darby ate all those chairs


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Darby will be in a wheelchair by 35.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby wants to die young.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Darby is a very silly man.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice to see Darby's still alive. Now I feel comfortable saying holy shit


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GUD GAWD ALMIGHTY


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Darby, you mad bastard.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Darby Allin is God!!!!!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jesus Christ Darby stop doing this to yourself


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This would've worked as Jeff's singles retirement match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I want to see this from darby


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> Darby will be in a wheelchair by 35.


With the wheelchair technology they have to day and in the future, he'll still be wrestling crazy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> This would've worked as Jeff's singles retirement match.


This. Should have been. Jeff shouldnt be doing this type of stuff


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> This would've worked as Jeff's singles retirement match.


Hell yeah, Darby taking Old Yeller behind the shed


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Passing of the torch here


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Terry Funk needs to sit both these guys down and have a talk.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fucking hell Jeff haha.

He’s gonna have a rough morning.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

luckily, that was the first swanton Jeff did with perfect form.

edit: Literally the same finish as one of the Cody/Darby matches. 2nd Cody reference tonight. I think he's still coming back guys LOL


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why Jeff why!!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

this is fucking amazing.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Did i miss a few months where Darby and Jeff are in a blood feud? why are they randomly killing each other in a no dq match?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Watching this main event and the shit we got last week you would have thought you were watching a different promotion


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

😱😱😱

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524569087023538176


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jeff wins clean … surprised


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jeff you're too fucking old for this shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel about Jeff how @bdon feels about Sting. Old and slower so what it's Jeff Hardy. Darby can rise on another day.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Darby is gonna ruin his career doing this crazy stuff


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wow, didn't expect Jeff to win!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They packed a fuck ton into 13 minutes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good call. Good match.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

wow what an awesome match. i am glad no one died. plus, we get sting's sagging balls.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby lost clean as a whistle, after all that?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That young up and coming Jeff Hardy really deserved the win here really building for the future here Tony....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting is looking at both guys and thinking to himself "thank God I don't have to take these bumps "!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They will do this match again down the road. This won't be their only time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Jeff says he won't be performing the Swanton Bomb that much anymore because of his back issues
> Darby decides to fuck himself up in a very reminiscent way instead of dialing it back a bit and learning from Jeff


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Darby and Jeff better have a proper feud in the future.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I hate stupid dangerous spots but when it’s these two fuckers doing it, I’m okay with it. What a match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff didnt really sell that coffin drop lol

Least Jeff is sober ...i think tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

And the ROLL UP is still the most devastating move in wrestling. More so, than falling 30 feet.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

“Best matches we’ve ever seen” Jim Ross loves him some Jeff Hardy.

No selling the Swanton on the steel, and the coffin drop 😂.

Don’t agree with that booking


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Darby's 40's aren't going to be kind to him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

And we end with the lollipop guild.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jeff Hardy ALONE is better than as a tag team with Matt lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great fucking match. Great show. Best Dynamite in months. Good night! 

Love you all!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jeff Hardy just no sold the Coffin Drop after Swantoning himself on the steel steps with a fucked up back 😂😂😂*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff Hardy fan boy aside

They really need to get it together with Darby! He's taking losses he doesn't need.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Darby and Jeff better have a proper feud in the future.


Well they just had a blow off match that should be at the end of a 3 month feud out of the blue, so would be kind of pointless to have them in a regular feud now.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought that Young Buck was wearing a summer dress.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely feels like this can be revisited in future. Legend Killer Darby can retire Jeff and Sting in his first heel run. 😎


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Great show.

Thanks for coming, fellow AEW galaxy members!


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> That young up and coming Jeff Hardy really deserved the win here really building for the future here Tony....


Oh come on. The young talent win more times than not. Nothing wrong with Jeff picking up a win here. You take the fun out when everything is so predictable. Quit bitching


----------



## H.B.Rising (12 mo ago)

Fantastic show filled with great wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My only critique is how much cooler the finish would be if Jeff did the reversal pin and Darby foot got caught in the ladder rung and that cause him from not kicking out. But goddamn, what another amazing edition of Dynamite!!!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What are the young fucks wearing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Dynamite. This is the kind of show they need weekly. NOT like last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> That young up and coming Jeff Hardy really deserved the win here really building for the future here Tony....


Don't be that way. Uncle Nero needed that win


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> And we end with the lollipop guild.


Weird. I don't see Oompa Loompas, but rather the Munchkins from The Wizard of Oz. Maybe that's the true power of being Elite?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DrEagles said:


> Oh come on. The young talent win more times than not. Nothing wrong with Jeff picking up a win here. You take the fun out when everything is so predictable. Quit bitching


Jeff can throw his body on shit hooray, when he tries to wrestle an actual match its painful to watch, almost as painful as looks like it is for him to move. Theres no point in having one of your young rising stars losing to an old broken down has been. No point at all. Not bitching its just facts.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A moment in time.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Well this was my first Dynamite (well, I missed the first half hour) of the year and looks like I chose wisely tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Jeff Hardy fan boy aside
> 
> They really need to get it together with Darby! He's taking losses he doesn't need.


I'd like more Darby every week but that would mean he would likely hurt himself sooner than later for sure.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Storyline it makes sense tho. Young Bucks will cost Jeff Hardy the match in the Cole/Hardy match setting up Hardys/Bucks at PPV.

If Darby had won, Cole/Darby would have no heat or storyline tho


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Weird. I don't see Oompa Loompas, but rather the Munchkins from The Wizard of Oz. Maybe that's the true power of being Elite?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

That was a little bit sick. But really well done. Two guys giving zero fucks, you just knew it was gonna be a banger, and they delivered.

Whole show was very good. The women, even the non-wrestling segments, good stuff all around.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Jeff can throw his body on shit hooray, when he tries to wrestle an actual match its painful to watch, almost as painful as looks like it is for him to move. Theres no point in having one of your young rising stars losing to an old broken down has been. No point at all. Not bitching its just facts.


Jeff is still over with the crowd. And being over is what wrestling is all about. This current era that has gone on for the last several years where it’s all about the “skilled wrestlers” has killed off the majority of wrestling fanbase lol


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Jeff didnt really sell that coffin drop lol
> 
> Least Jeff is sober ...i think tonight.


Neither sold much of anything at the end very rush to your spots lets say cheese for the camera as we go off the air celebrating each other before the aftermath


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep overall solid AEW show. Not perfect but good enough to be watchable and didn't insult the viewers.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Neither sold much of anything at the end very rush to your spots lets say cheese for the camera as we go off the air celebrating each other before the aftermath


Fair points. They didnt sell much which i think may been more of lack of time. To his credit, Darby sometimes does use a little in ring psychology.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I'd like more Darby every week but that would mean he would likely hurt himself sooner than later for sure.


Fair point, he definitely feels like he doesn't have that "tone it down" gene lol. 

But I know kid me that didn't know the business side would've been hoping and praying he'd be in the TNT title picture all the time. Or that he'd win the Championship Eliminator Tournament and be AEW champion.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Damn, ReDragon's so in sync as a team, I'm really impressed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Besides stupid Toni Storm looking stupid, that was a pretty good Dynamite!

The finish to Jeff vs Darby could of been done better though, rather than a lame roll up have Darby hit the Coffin Drop but Jeff is on the rope then Jeff rolls up, Darby kicks out! They should of had the finish being the Jeff Hardy Swanton off the ladder if Jeff Hardy was to go over for the finish!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that was a great show, time to go masturb….I mean, go to bed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> A moment in time.
> 
> View attachment 122281


Yeah we'll be looking at this picture as a top 3 highlight at the end of Darby Allin's career 10-20 years from now. 

That match was a tremendous stunt fest.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Now he's pretending to be HBK.... lol


Yea, it was an awesome tribute by Adam Cole


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Fair points. They didnt sell much which i think may been more of lack of time. To his credit, Darby sometimes does use a little in ring psychology.


Oh don't get me wrong i think Darby gets it more than most regardless of his daredevil antics
But that match should’ve been allowed to breathe a bit more selling wise that’s my only point of contention


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong i think Darby gets it more than most regardless of his daredevil antics
> But that match should’ve been allowed to breathe a bit more selling wise that’s my only point of contention


I totally agree! Take stupid Toni Storm off tv so they would have had more time to pace that match!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DrEagles said:


> Jeff is still over with the crowd. And being over is what wrestling is all about. This current era that has gone on for the last several years where it’s all about the “skilled wrestlers” has killed off the majority of wrestling fanbase lol


Every legend is over, Bret would come out and the roof would blow off the place, doesn't mean he should be in matches beating younger talent.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

DrEagles said:


> Jeff is still over with the crowd. And being over is what wrestling is all about. This current era that has gone on for the last several years* where it’s all about the “skilled wrestlers” has killed off the majority of wrestling fanbase lol*


That is not why viewership in wrestling has declined over the past decade.

This roster is stacked with *skilled wrestlers* (while AEW leans more toward a workrate-heavy product), but yet the company is growing in impressive fashion within less than 3 years, and their ppv buyrates have consistently been high too.

Plenty of fans care about watching good wrestling. Next month's cross-promotional ppv is another great example of that.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, Adam Cole vs Dax Harwood was the MOTN (for me).

That opener was a pretty damn good one!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker vs "Joker" who is that going to be?

Dakota Kai maybe?

Stupid Toni Storm will be old news jobbing on Dark with Ruby Soho where she belongs once they get Dakota Kai there to spice things up a bit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Jeff Hardy fan boy aside
> 
> They really need to get it together with Darby! He's taking losses he doesn't need.


He’s the quintessential babyface fighting from underneath. Go back and watch a young Rey Mysterio. Go watch Jeff Hardy. They fight like hell but ultimately lose.

Eventually those wins will start coming.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Araxen said:


> They will do this match again down the road. This won't be their only time.


And Darby will get the win.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt Baker vs "Joker" who is that going to be?
> 
> Dakota Kai maybe?
> 
> Stupid Toni Storm will be old news jobbing on Dark with Ruby Soho where she belongs once they get Dakota Kai there to spice things up a bit.


Dakota Kai still has a no-compete clause. Could be Tegan Nox or Athena?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

DrEagles said:


> Jeff is still over with the crowd. And being over is what wrestling is all about. This current era that has gone on for the last several years where it’s all about the “skilled wrestlers” has killed off the majority of wrestling fanbase lol


nah…wwe has went from doing 0.90-1.0 to 0.35-0.45 in the last several years.

Dynamite has stayed consistent last 3 years, and is doing large PPV gates by focusing ona UFC style of presentation where the fight/action is the draw, not some soap opera storylines 

NXT 2.0 did a 0.10 this week. Didn’t even chart in the top 50. That’s what you get when you stop focusing on wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> That is not why viewership in wrestling has declined over the past decade.
> 
> This roster is stacked with *skilled wrestlers* (while leaning more toward a workrate-heavy product), but yet the company is growing in impressive fashion in less than 3 years, and their ppv buyrates have consistently been high too.
> 
> Plenty of fans care about watching good wrestling.


Yeah well said, skilled wrestlers haven't killed off anything, shitty booking and bad writing is what drove alot fans away, Cena drove thousands upon thousands away who btw was a shitty wrestler and was a "Character" that was over.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Dakota Kai still has a no-compete clause. Could be Tegan Nox or Athena?


Of those two hopefully Tegan Nox! Hopefully by the time Dakota's no compete is up it will be time to introduce the tag belts so we get a Team Kick reunion!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Incredible show tonight! Great bounce back from last week which was a 5.5/10 at best.

Dax Hardwood vs Adam Cole and Jungle Boy vs Ricky Starks both delivered. Jurassic Express vs Team Taz vs Swerve & Kieth Lee sounds great for DONIII. Cole advancing was expected, but Dax tapping was not. Solid match nonetheless.

CM Punk's entrance and his mocking of NY was gold. Giving Hangman the long staredown before ending Silver with the Buckshot Lariat was a nice spot. Punk's promo was great, just wish Hangman got some promo time as a rebuttal.

Danheusen jobbing was fine by me. It was the right move. Let him continue to be the comedy character, we don't need to see him getting any kind of ring time. This is about HOOK, who was over AF in NY.

Phenomenal MJF/Wardlow segment, I mean holy shit MJF is a GOD on the mic. The guy had Long Island dancing on the palm of his hand. Keeping Wardlow silent was the right move. I loved the Cody shout-out and the purposeful intent in MJF putting Wardlow through what he put "his best friend Cody" through. 2024 is gonna be a golden year for MJF on the mic when it's time to negotiate. Wardlow going beast mode would have had any other city other than MJF's hometown going bonkers. The 10 lashes and the Cage match should be great. Oh, and the "Dark Side of the Ring" segment was hilarious.

I was pleasantly surprised by the women. Toni winning was the right choice. Good, stiff action from both women. With this tonight, the Britt/Hayter/Storm/Soho tag match, and Riho vs Yuka, the quality of the women's division in-ring has stepped up. Thunder Rosa vs Serena Deeb to come at DONIII and the rest of the women's tourney as well. Forseeable future is looking good for the women.

Eddie Kingston called up his boy Moxley!!! I loved this. It's great that AEW are keeping alliances alive and not ignoring events that happened in the past. The crowd was on fire for this. Regal and Jericho in their in-ring segment next week is must-see TV.

Insane main event. Darby's career won't last long at this rate. The Swanton onto the Steel chairs from Darby and Jeff's Swanton onto the steel steps were both psychotic spots. Epic stuff here that they HAVE to come back to down the line. That was certainly dream match worthy for me.

*Overall: 9/10*

After tonight I'm thinking this is the final DON card:
Hangman/Punk World Title
MJF/Wardlow
Rosa/Deeb Womens Title
Cole/KOR
Toni Storm/Shida
JAS vs BCC & Kingston's Crew No Holds Barred
Scorpio vs Ethan Page TNT Title
JE vs Swerve/Lee vs Team Taz Tag Titles
HOB vs Death Triangle


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

DUSTY 74 said:


> Neither sold much of anything at the end very rush to your spots lets say cheese for the camera as we go off the air celebrating each other before the aftermath


When do those spots ever get sold? If anything they just react to the actual pain. Most times they don’t even sell their own pain.

After the show adrenaline wears off and they can finally react naturally.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hangman vs Konosuke next week will be an absolute banger.

And devil is in the details: both guys are Kenny’s protégés. The trios title has been on hold, waiting for Kenny. Just letting you know where this is all headed.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Hangman vs Konosuke next week will be an absolute banger.
> 
> And devil is in the details: both guys are Kenny’s protégés. The trios title has been on hold, waiting for Kenny. Just letting you know where this is all headed.


I think Omega's return is part of the reason why they've been pushing Cole so hard. He's probably winning the tourney assuming the Joker isn't Miro. They're building him up for Keny Omega.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Now THAT is AEW Dynamite mother fuckers. What a show. From top to bottom just so entertaining. Tremendous advancement of storylines. I love that the Owen Cup is going to be a focal point of this PPV.

AND HOOKHAUSEN!!! That pop for Hook was insane.

No complaints. A tremendous 2 hours of wrestling, I’m pumped.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> luckily, that was the first swanton Jeff did with perfect form.
> 
> edit: Literally the same finish as one of the Cody/Darby matches. 2nd Cody reference tonight. I think he's still coming back guys LOL


Cody isn't coming back dude, he signed a long term deal


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I think Omega's return is part of the reason why they've been pushing Cole so hard. He's probably winning the tourney assuming the Joker isn't Miro. They're building him up for Keny Omega.


Ready for story time with BDon?

@LifeInCattleClass, pull up a seat, too.

Konosuke and Hanger next week goes to a time limit draw. Give the kid the green light that Kenny was given years ago. Make him a stud.

Match ends with both men on their knees, spent, staring at each other. The camera pans to the heel tunnel with JR delivering the call, “My god! That’s…That’s Kenny Omega!!! We haven’t seen him in over 6 months, ladies and gentlemen! Business is about to pick up!!!!”

Excalibur cuts him off with the call of the night “Wait JR! There seems to be someone walking out of the other tunnel…OH MY GOD THAT IS KOTA IBUSHI!!!”

The Golden Lovers meet at the top of the ramp way, look at each other, turn their gaze towards the ring, and begin delivering a seal of approval with a respectful clap.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Ready for story time with BDon?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass, pull up a seat, too.
> 
> ...


Im trying my best not to masturbate to this thought.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Im trying my best not to masturbate to this thought.
> 
> View attachment 122285


Sadly, it’s TOO good and won’t be used, leaving me disappointed no matter what happens now haha


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Sadly, it’s TOO good and won’t be used, leaving me disappointed no matter what happens now haha


I wish I never fucking read it lmao.. come up with a shittier scenario now so it lessens the blow.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> I wish I never fucking read it lmao.. come up with a shittier scenario now so it lessens the blow.


Say no more fam. I gotchu:

Cody rHHHodes returns…


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> He’s the quintessential babyface fighting from underneath. Go back and watch a young Rey Mysterio. Go watch Jeff Hardy. They fight like hell but ultimately lose.
> 
> Eventually those wins will start coming.


I don't remember Mysterio losing much matches in WCW.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Sadly, it’s TOO good and won’t be used, leaving me disappointed no matter what happens now haha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I’m watching this again on the west coast feed, which I never do. The Dark Side of the Ring spoof was some of the funniest shit they’ve ever done.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Ready for story time with BDon?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass, pull up a seat, too.
> 
> ...


This would be epic booking haha.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> I don't remember Mysterio losing much matches in WCW.


Jericho, Eddie, Kidman, Nash, etc. Darby don’t lose lots of matches either. Just loses to bigger opponents while fighting from underneath. It’s the Rey template..


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m watching this again on the west coast feed, which I never do. The Dark Side of the Ring spoof was some of the funniest shit they’ve ever done.


100 percent. When Jericho doesn’t want to narrate but because MJF is paying him big money he does it anyways. So good.. the entire segment.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Not sure if it was a rib at the IWC, but Justin Roberts announced Adam Cole as weighing 220 pounds lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The BCC (Moxley in particular) coming out to help Kingston was probably my favorite part of the night after MJF/Wardlow of course.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Last weeks show wasn’t very good, but this week was excellent.
I just hope enough people watched so AEW can go on indefinitely. Especially after the dreadful Rampage rating (which was a good show).

I don’t want to start an argument - seriously asking for those that watch AEW and don’t think it is good, did you like tonight’s episode? Was it better than the alternative wrestling option?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Prosper said:


> The BCC (Moxley in particular) coming out to help Kingston was probably my favorite part of the night after MJF/Wardlow of course.


That whole JAS segment was just perfectly timed. Before Kingston, Santana and Ortiz showed up, I was half expecting them to introduce a new member of BCC. Was not expecting all three of those guys. And they did it all without going dark. Also loved Regal getting a clean pop on Jericho. Be curious to know who put that segment together.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

bdon said:


> Ready for story time with BDon?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass, pull up a seat, too.
> 
> ...



Yes having your world champ go Broadway with a guy who's name is spelled take a shit right before his PPV world title defense against CM Punk is some brilliant shit.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

thorn123 said:


> Last weeks show wasn’t very good, but this week was excellent.
> I just hope enough people watched so AEW can go on indefinitely. Especially after the dreadful Rampage rating (which was a good show).
> 
> I don’t want to start an argument - seriously asking for those that watch AEW and don’t think it is good, did you like tonight’s episode? Was it better than the alternative wrestling option?


AEW will go on as long as the Khans wanna fund it. It's not going anywhere. For a long time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk said "Send Hook" last year and got exactly what he ordered:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524616406909820931


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

AEW needs to stop feeding their talent to the stale ex-wwe guys and gals. Hayter and Darby both should have won tonight.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

It's felt like a string of average shows for a while now, but that was an overall awesome one tonight.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

from a storyline/push standpoint I can understand why Dax lost the match the cole...but I dont know if there is another wrestler out there that embodies the spirit of the Hart family more than Dax. He wrestlers like he was trained in the dungeon in Calgary...the technical wrestling, the toughness, the realism, the storytelling....he wrestlers like a descendant of Bret and Owen. Fuck assholes like adam cole that lose to dipshits like orange cassidy by getting hugged. Dax should have won this tournament by beating the last opponent with the sharp shooter. It will be an insult to the legacy of owen hart if a indy dork like Cole wins it. TK had an opportunity to do something special by having Dax win the tournament.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

PG Punk wrestled the funny small guy from the Dark Order in a competitive match. Great booking. At this rate TK will be booker of the year again for 2022. So PG Punk wasted a heel turn on cowboy shithead?

Toni Storm vs Jamie Hayter was not as good as anticipated. Way too many rest holds and slow pacing. Storm had to carry this match by herself but even still it was sluggish. Jamie Hayter didn't bring anything to the table in this match, which is surprising cause she usually does. As a result of this she slowed down the pace of the match which meant Toni had to work around her pacing, which isn't Storm's strong points as she moves quickly and powerfully. This match wasn't awful but it wasn't anywhere near what it could have been. Decent but forgettable match.

The right woman won none the less. Toni should win the entire tournament, especially now that Jamie is out. Britt doesn't need it, and unless the Joker is someone amazing like Tessa Blanchard, then there isn't anyone else in this tournament worth a damn, and there's actually one child sized cosplay "wrestler" in the tournament who will most likely beat Ruby on Friday.

The Hardys inevitably were going to be working with their comedy Hardy Boyz cosplayer counterparts. Not looking forward to it.

Do they want people to take Hook seriously? Dude is working with Danhausen. Good luck.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Much much improved on last week. Actually it was probably one of my favourite Dynamite's in recent memory.

It was a shame to see Dax lose in the opener. He was so over. But it was a good match. I am not the biggest fan of Cole but I thought it was one of his best matches since he joined the company, it had a different feel and pace and I actually liked the ending.. I had one of Dax or Kyle O'Reilly winning the tournament and I still think Kyle will likely win. Not what I would have liked or what I particularly want, but I think that's the way it's going. He is Canadian after all.

Fantastic Punk/Page segment after a solid match. I like the development of both men so far in this feud. Heel "leaned" into a heel side last week and Punk did the same this week. I think there's a lot more money in a Punk heel turn and I could definitely see that happening in Vegas to kick off a new era beyond that point. It also opens up potential Punk/Kingston feud returning for the belt and of course a returning face Kenny Omega....

Sterling is fantastic, great piece of shit heel manager. Hook is over as fuck. 100% leading to Hook vs. Nese which will actually be a good test for Hook. I think Nese is supreme enough to get something good out of Hook. There's something endearing about Hook and Danhausen, very clever pairing.

Lol at the Dark Side of the Ring piss take.

Wardlow/MJF still the best thing on the show. Everything MJF touches turns to gold and Wardlow is killing it every time. Thought they handled Wardlow very well too considering they knew he was going to get booed in Long Island. MJF and Long Island is such a beautiful marriage of character and setting Oh, and I totally popped for the Shawn Spears 10 spot.

JAS/BCC was fucking brilliant by the way. The amount of narrative callbacks afforded to this story now between LAX, JAS, and BCC is actually fucking wild. P&Ps time in the inner circle, the IC’s history with Moxley, Moxley and Kingston during their short tag run, BCC initially wanting Garcia and not getting them etc. - plus it sounded electric, the crowd were fucking hot for it. That's definitely a feud I can get behind.

I thought Hayter and Storm delivered. Both hit hard and beat the piss out of each other. Not sure why they continue to have Hayter lose and stick with Baker. Time to elevate her in my opinion. She's better than what she's doing right now.

Darby and Jeff was every bit of insane as I expected it to be. They absolutely need to get that Darby spot in the Dynamite intro next week, pronto. This awesome shot was snapped from it. The crowd lighting change really is a huge improvement and makes it stand out all much more.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Wasn't this Storm Zero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yeah, that was Storm Zero in WWE. Apparently she used this trash pulling piledriver on the indies before WWE where she couldn't use the piledriver, which was cool because the NXT/WWE version of Storm Zero is fucking awesome and so much better. Storm One is better than both, she debuted this within her final months on NXT/WWE, don't know why it didn't transfer to AEW.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Great show from top to bottom. I loved all the matches and the fun segments with MJF/Wardlow and JAS. MJF always deliever and when he’s in his hometown, it’s always fantastic.

The Owen tournament is shaping up and with every week is getting more exciting.

Cant wait for next week and Double or Nothing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

What a fuckin show. It was literally Dynamite. Absolutely loved all of it. This has to be the best Dynamite in a while. Loved it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Best Dynamite in a long while for me. Probably the best of 2022.

Adam Cole vs Dax was fantastic. That was 2013 Adam Cole before he was infected by the young bucks let's be Michael Bay wrestling style. No stupid spots, no spamming superkicks. Loved every second. Also wow Martha is babe for being old. I would not mind melting pearls on her stomach. I always pictured some Canadian Karen looking thing but she's cute.

Silver vs Punk was solid for a silver match without involving Bryan. I didn't get the cheap heat reference but it doesn't matter. The post match stuff was great as well. Simple and effective.

HOLY MOTHER OF FUCK Jaymies backstage attire had me ready to nut. Jesus fucking christ.

Jaymies ass had me vibing so much I didn't even mind Tony nese on my screen. This is how you book comedy wrestlers Tony. Good job. 

That MJF segment was chef's kiss perfect. Loved everything.

Jungle Boy vs starks was solid. My only complaint is a triple threat tag at DON. we literally did the same thing last ppv. It will be great but it's not really creative.

Something interesting finally fucking happened with the BCC and JAS. hallelujah! But I might be very very angry if we get a 12 man tag at DON. for the love of God if that is the direction make it a stadium stampede. Atleast that is easier for me to follow.

Enjoyed the asses of jaymie and Toni.

Holy fuck that main event was fucking ridiculous in a great way. That senton plancha was insane. That swanton was insane. I'm upset Darby is out so quickly because that means he might be off the ppv but still that was Michael Bay done right.

9 out of 10 simply for the possible impending 12 man fuck fest


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I wouldn’t worry about the six man. Yuta is heading to Japan, Regal won’t wrestle. So you have Mox, Bryan, Eddie and P&P. And you have it all set up for Regal to announce ‘War Games!’ ‘Blood and Guts!’


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Best Dynamite in a long while for me. Probably the best of 2022.
> 
> Adam Cole vs Dax was fantastic. That was 2013 Adam Cole before he was infected by the young bucks let's be Michael Bay wrestling style. No stupid spots, no spamming superkicks. Loved every second. Also wow Martha is babe for being old. I would not mind melting pearls on her stomach. I always pictured some Canadian Karen looking thing but she's cute.
> 
> ...


Is melting pearls on someone's stomach Australian slang for jizzing? I had not heard that one before.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They developed so many matches for DoN in one night and none of them felt rushed. 

Punk vs Hangman
Rosa vs Deeb
MJF vs Wardlow
JAS vs Kingston, PnP & BCC
Owen Cup final (Cole vs Joker)
Sammy vs Kaz vs Scorpio Sky TNT title. (I would add Ethan Page in there too)
Hardys/Sting and Darby vs Undisputed Elite
HookHausen vs Nese and Mark
Tag team title match maybe 4-way: JE vs FTR vs Team Taz vs Swerve/Keith Lee

DoN is looking like an amazing card.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Darby off the ladder into the chairs...he's broken in half.....bah gawd!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prized Fighter said:


> Is melting pearls on someone's stomach Australian slang for jizzing? I had not heard that one before.


Nope. Roger Smith said it on American dad. It's a euphemism for jerking off while laying down. So yeah self jizz or given jizz.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Darby losing to an old dude like Jeff Hardy is tna like booking.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk got his comeuppance off-camera.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524596806906171392


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524551846559248384
AEW has peaked.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Ready for story time with BDon?
> 
> @LifeInCattleClass, pull up a seat, too.
> 
> ...


goosebumps shit


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> I bet @LifeInCattleClass's ball hair looks like Jungle Boy's hair before he shaves it.


shave? I would not deny the ladies and gents those luscious locks

i braid it into multiple ponytails every chance i get


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Firefromthegods *Here's Punk's cheap heat explained:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524546138807980032
One of their best hockey players left for another team and the fans still haven't forgiven him.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> @Firefromthegods *Here's Punk's cheap heat explained:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524546138807980032
> One of their best hockey players left for another team and the fans still haven't forgiven him.*


Ah so the hockey version of LeBron from the lakers to I think the cavaliers a few years back. Or was it the heat. I just remember alot of angry laker fans in regards to LeBron a while ago


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

otbr87 said:


> Yeah, that was Storm Zero in WWE. Apparently she used this trash pulling piledriver on the indies before WWE where she couldn't use the piledriver, which was cool because the NXT/WWE version of Storm Zero is fucking awesome and so much better. Storm One is better than both, she debuted this within her final months on NXT/WWE, don't know why it didn't transfer to AEW.


She really needs to bring back Storm One


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

For those moaning about Jeff / Cody ending

its a callback to Cody v Darby 2 with the same coffindrop, roll-up ending, where Darby just came up short trying to best a person he looked up to

same here, he will go on to defeat Hardy and surpass him

10/10 Dynamite - fucking gold


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> She really needs to bring back Storm One


And the WWE version of the Storm Zero too. The one shes using in AEW, the pulling piledriver sucks, big time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Ah so the hockey version of LeBron from the lakers to I think the cavaliers a few years back. Or was it the heat. I just remember alot of angry laker fans in regards to LeBron a while ago


*Cavs to Heat, but yes. LeBron eventually went home and won them their first championship ever, so they respect him when he visits now.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For those moaning about Jeff / Cody ending
> 
> its a callback to Cody v Darby 2 with the same coffindrop, roll-up ending, where Darby just came up short trying to best a person he looked up to
> 
> ...


Let's not call for more Hardy singles matches just yet. He hasn't quite proven to be sting yet.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Let's not call for more Hardy singles matches just yet. He hasn't quite proven to be sting yet.


Well, it won’t be next week

Cody’s series with Darby spanned over a year


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Takeshita and Page will probably be a close MOTY contender.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Well, it won’t be next week
> 
> Cody’s series with Darby spanned over a year


Cody also wasn't held together by skin tight pants and I'm assuming duct tape surgery. I don't see this being a full program until Jeff gets through a string of singles matches.

You can hide his broken body in tag matches much better than singles. Which is why I consider him unproven for the time being


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Pretty simple why was the show was great:


Very good main event;
No stupid ROH matches:
Great balance of promos and in-ring action;
MJF with mic time.
Hook.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Pretty simple why was the show was great:
> 
> 
> Very good main event;
> ...


Glad To see you enjoyed the show man.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cody also wasn't held together by skin tight pants and I'm assuming duct tape surgery. I don't see this being a full program until Jeff gets through a string of singles matches.
> 
> You can hide his broken body in tag matches much better than singles. Which is why I consider him unproven for the time being


oh, don't get me wrong - you won't see me clamouring for more Jeff matches

you know how i feel about the Hardys

but I just thought the Coffin drop to Roll-up pin should have some context for peeps on here


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* Punk is so old school that he was still selling after the arena was empty and the cameras were off 🤣🤣🤣

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524607842568880129*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> * Punk is so old school that he was still selling after the arena was empty and the cameras were off 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524607842568880129*


As it should be


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I see what you did there AEW

Cole beats Dax with Bret´s sharpshooter.
Storm beats Hayter with Owen´s neckbreaking piledriver.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Great show last night. Not much to add that hasn't been said already. Really set things up nicely for DoN.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Punk is a natural born heel. I don't except it to happen in this program with Page (or the title match itself) but I can't wait until he makes a full turn cause it's his best character. It's been such a treat in these two episodes in MJF country in seeing him embracing the boos and playing off them. Same as in the short term fued with Kingston. Punk's heel antics have always been spot on. Some of the sadistic shit he did in WWE in fueds with Hardy, Rey, Orton, and Taker (13) will be even better in AEW cause he will not be limited as a heel.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Darby / Jeff match was wild, but personally, I think it would have been better if they did the tournament match here and have it end in a draw because both men start going crazy with their stunts and either knock each other out or they both get DQd. This increases heat between the two men and then sets them up to need a No Holds Barred/No DQ match for the PPV a few weeks later. 

Doing the crazy ass match here kills potential intrigue in future rematches that they could have had. Also, outside of Wardlow/MJF, this upcoming PPV does not have a whole lot going for it, so this is something they COULD have done. Oh well.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Best Dynamite in a long while for me. Probably the best of 2022.
> 
> Adam Cole vs Dax was fantastic. That was 2013 Adam Cole before he was infected by the young bucks let's be Michael Bay wrestling style. No stupid spots, no spamming superkicks. Loved every second. Also wow Martha is babe for being old. I would not mind melting pearls on her stomach. I always pictured some Canadian Karen looking thing but she's cute.
> 
> ...


Wheeler Yuta is going to be in the Battle of Super Juniors in NJPW and will not be at Double or Nothing and Jericho's group only has 5 people, so it will be a 10-man


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Let's not call for more Hardy singles matches just yet. He hasn't quite proven to be sting yet.


100+ years of wrestling, and no one has proven to be Sting yet.

STING IS THE BESTEST kthxlol


GNKenny said:


> Takeshita and Page will probably be a close MOTY contender.


If they Konosuke the green light, this will be an overnight, star-making performance.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> 100+ years of wrestling, and no one has proven to be Sting yet.
> 
> STING IS THE BESTEST kthxlol
> If they Konosuke the green light, this will be an overnight, star-making performance.


If we get Kenny vs Okada at Forbidden Door, I really hope we get Okada vs Takeshita at some point. That would probably take a lot of discussions behind the scenes though between AEW, NJPW and DDT.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I see what you did there AEW
> 
> Cole beats Dax with Bret´s sharpshooter.
> Storm beats Hayter with Owen´s neckbreaking piledriver.


Owen Hart's piledriver was a sitting belly to belly version , Toni Storm is performing a snap pilledriver like Cactus Jack's.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

*AEW Presents Dynamite & Rampage
Wed • May 11 • 7:00 PM
UBS Arena, Belmont Park - Long Island, NY*

Tickets Distributed => 8,060

The most attended Dynamite since Newark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> * Punk is so old school that he was still selling after the arena was empty and the cameras were off 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524607842568880129*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1524786669370621953


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> *AEW Presents Dynamite & Rampage
> Wed • May 11 • 7:00 PM
> UBS Arena, Belmont Park - Long Island, NY*
> 
> ...


that's a pumping house

WRESTLING draws!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Toni Storm might actually be worse than Cassie Lee 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Toni Storm might actually be worse than Cassie Lee 😂


you might actually be worse than @Mr316


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you might actually be worse than @Mr316


Pushing a entitled jobber that got cake in the face is just stupid though. 😂 

We could let that roll up by Jeff Hardy slide, even though it would of been cool if that one ended with the Jeff Hardy Swanton but Toni Storm is just a waste of time! 

They should of just squashed Toni Storm quickly so there was more time for Darby vs Jeff!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Pushing a entitled jobber that got cake in the face is just stupid though. 😂
> 
> We could let that roll up by Jeff Hardy slide, even though it would of been cool if that one ended with the Jeff Hardy Swanton but Toni Storm is just a waste of time!
> 
> They should of just squashed Toni Storm quickly so there was more time for Darby vs Jeff!


you used ‘should of’

You have confirmed all my worst theories about you

good day sir….

I SAID GOOD DAY!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

👽 

Anyway! At least besides Toni Storm looking stupid it was a pretty good episode of Dynamite! Not much besides just that to nitpick this week actually.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Prized Fighter said:


> If we get Kenny vs Okada at Forbidden Door, I really hope we get Okada vs Takeshita at some point. That would probably take a lot of discussions behind the scenes though between AEW, NJPW and DDT.


Why would we need Kenny vs Okada again? So many options, do something fresh.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Three reasons why I chose to watch this Dynamite:
MJF Wardlow contract signing - this was good shit.
Darby Hardy - holy shit that ladder spot. Speechless.
The BCC with Kingston and PNP vs JAS - i mean this has reinvigorated every team involved.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MEMS said:


> *Why would we need Kenny vs Okada again?* So many options, do something fresh.


Blasphemy.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Finally a good ass Dynamite from top to bottom.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole v. Dax was a BANGERRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Wheeler Yuta is going to be in the Battle of Super Juniors in NJPW and will not be at Double or Nothing and Jericho's group only has 5 people, so it will be a 10-man


Slightly better. It's still a cluster fuck match but Slightly better


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

bdon said:


> Jericho, Eddie, Kidman, Nash, etc. Darby don’t lose lots of matches either. Just loses to bigger opponents while fighting from underneath. It’s the Rey template..


But most of the time he was wrestling the luchas, Ray was in the elite tier with Dean Malenko. These two were dominating. But Jericho being the top heel in the Cruiserweight was also winning his part. And then Eddie and Kidman got elevated as well. But Ray was king for a long time. Also don't forget that he defeated Nash in a huge upset.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Best Dynamite in a long while for me. Probably the best of 2022.
> 
> Adam Cole vs Dax was fantastic. That was 2013 Adam Cole before he was infected by the young bucks let's be Michael Bay wrestling style. No stupid spots, no spamming superkicks. Loved every second. Also wow Martha is babe for being old. I would not mind melting pearls on her stomach. I always pictured some Canadian Karen looking thing but she's cute.
> 
> ...


I will check out Cole vs Dax upon your recommendation. You have me intrigued.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> But most of the time he was wrestling the luchas, Ray was in the elite tier with Dean Malenko. These two were dominating. But Jericho being the top heel in the Cruiserweight was also winning his part. And then Eddie and Kidman got elevated as well. But Ray was king for a long time. Also don't forget that he defeated Nash in a huge upset.


Should Darby just wrestle only guys the size of Orange Cassidy and Adam Cole?

The Nash win was the story that propelled him to becoming known as the Giant Killer, but it took Nash, Hall, and then guys geeking him out backstage over and over, which made the babyface fighting from underneath win so magical.

Darby wrestles above his weight class. By a lot. And he takes L’s, but he puts up a fight that endears him to any viewer (assuming you forget his past IRL lol). When he gets that big win, it means something.

It’s a fine line that they do find themselves constantly flirting with. Same goes for MJF, but I’m trusting them. Not so much TK, but trusting Darby and MJF, themselves, to continue dragging the viewer by the collar on their characters’ journeys.

And as an aside, that WCW cruiserweighg division was booked so perfectly. Bischoff wasn’t wrong in knowing that Jericho acting as “the Hulk Hogan of the cruiserweight division” was a money maker. It perfectly slid everyone into defined roles within the division. Stink-O Malenko as the wily vet, Rey and Juice as the underneath babyfaces (until Da Juice is Loose heel turn that is), Eddie, and a host of Luchas that could all work as enhancement talent without feeling like “jobbers” - Psychosis and the like.

Goddamn I miss WCW. Lol


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Darby/Jeff was a match that everyone thought of as soon as Jeff signed and they really should've built up to a match at PPV. Stupid/desperate to have the first time be on a Dynamite.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Nikkita Lyons is overrated.
> 
> 
> COME GET THIS SMOKE


Who's she?


----------

